# Polymer question



## SDB777 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wife made a couple the other day, applied the 'cane' slices to the tubes, and then 'cooked' them.

My question is:

How long from the time the 'blanks' have been cooked to the time they can be turned(finished)?  Is there a minimum time to wait?  Is there a maximum time(just out of curiosity)?




Scott (swirls and butterflies) B


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Dec 23, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Wife made a couple the other day, applied the 'cane' slices to the tubes, and then 'cooked' them.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...




Fred has turned some of my blanks the same day but they mostly sit for several weeks since he's so busy with other stuff to do...sigh!!


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 23, 2013)

Normally a day.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 23, 2013)

MrsPTownSubbie said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Wife made a couple the other day, applied the 'cane' slices to the tubes, and then 'cooked' them.
> ...


 

So pretty much as soon as they cool down, spin 'em?


You need to make it clear to Fred that he is to do what you tell him to do(my wife trained me already).:wink:


Thanks much!




Scott (no excuses now) B


----------



## Waluy (Dec 24, 2013)

I've only done the one so far but I turned it as soon as it cooled and it turned just fine.


----------

